# What is proper feed for Nigerian Dwarf goats



## Farm_gurl

I have Nigerian Dwarf Wether:


Ok when we first got of boys(wethers)... we were told no alfalfa...small amount of grain and grass hay/oat

then last week someone told us they lost their boys(wethers) due to them being fed grain......

I am so lost now.  We only have one wether now the other got killed   ...my boy(wether) is just a pet.....no breeding....just part of the family. I dont want to hurt him or lose him due to feeding wrong. I seem to find feeding for dairy or breeding goats but not for wethers..HELP please...and any help is welcome!


----------



## KellyHM

The general concensus that I hear is a small amount of feed is fine, but better to use one that is not a sweet feed and that also has ammonium chloride (I think that's right) to help prevent urinary stones (that's what usually kills them).


----------



## helmstead

The rules:

If you feed grain - do not feed grass hay.  Use alfalfa hay.

If you don't feed grain, grass hay is fine.

Never feed sweet feed, only use a pelleted goat feed containing ammonium chloride (such as ADM's Meat Goat formulas).

Use a loose goat mineral, preferably one that also contains AC, such as the one made by Manna Pro and sold in 5 lb bags.

Despite what you've been told, alfalfa is the perfect standalone diet for wethers.  Once they're done growing (I recommend a small amt of goat feed for growing wethers) all they should need is alfalfa hay to stay fat and happy.


----------



## julieq

We feed alfalfa hay only.  We add the ammonium chloride to the loose Golden Blend mineral salt.  

You might want to find him another wether buddy also.


----------



## KellyHM

helmstead said:
			
		

> The rules:
> 
> If you feed grain - do not feed grass hay.  Use alfalfa hay.
> 
> If you don't feed grain, grass hay is fine.


What is the rationale behind that?  I've never heard that before and it seems to me that since alfalfa and grain can both cause problems it wouldn't make any sense to feed them together.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Kate can get into the details, but I know it has something to do with the calcium/phosphorous ratios.


----------



## ksalvagno

Actually, I believe that alfalfa doesn't cause UC problems. Cmjust0 has a long thread on his wether that had UC and I believe that he explained about the alfalfa and all.

Here is the thread on UC:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1539


----------



## helmstead

Alfalfa is the perfect feed for wethers...it won't cause problems.  That's an old wives tale.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis

Not trying to hijack but If you have wethers in with does, what hay should you use for all? Alfalfa? 
Also, for growing kids, from weaning until introduced to a herd including wethers, what type of hay? Thanks


----------



## Farm_gurl

Thanks for all the input...

i did cut the sweet feed out of his diet 100%  he was lost weight not that he was fat.   I just dont want him to thin.

as far as a buddy goes, yes i agree we knew when we lost his brother we needed to get a new buddy, I have a call into the breeder we got him from, if his mom has a boy in the spring we will buy him.   but for now his new best friend his my daughters Mustang.....  i just cant leave him with him because he eats his main 

I would love for him to be able to have some grain....he was so sad when i took it away.   I will look for the pelleted goat feed containing ammonium chloride.  how much a day for this can they have?


----------



## julieq

StufMuffinNigis said:
			
		

> Not trying to hijack but If you have wethers in with does, what hay should you use for all? Alfalfa?
> Also, for growing kids, from weaning until introduced to a herd including wethers, what type of hay? Thanks


We feed alfalfa hay to everyone without any problems.


----------



## jlbpooh

I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers. They get all the local grass hay and pasture that they want. They also get free choice Manna Pro Goat minerals. When the really cold weather hit, the two younger ones started losing condition, so I started giving them 1/2 cup of Calf Manna once a day. It has the Ammonia Chloride (as do the minerals), plus the Calcium/Phosphorus ratio is  2:1 as seems to be recommended. That half cup a day really makes a difference with them. The Calf Manna is highly concentrated so a little seems to go a long way with this small breed goats. They like the bite-size apple flavored horse treats from Tractor Supply too, I use those very sparingly though. Basically only after hoof trimming or to catch the occasional escapee. I give no other treats or supplements and they seem to be thriving.


----------



## Barbgarmo

Did you know that Fresh Fruit is the same as AC? Buy it in the canning dept. at the grocery store.

If there is a problem with one of yor buck's urinary track. Take a slice of bread, spread any jelly on it, (that they like of course) and add a good amount of Fresh Fruit, then fold in half. Maybe a tablespoon every day for a week.

I called Hoggers 2 yrs ago with a sick goat. They told me what to do. Sure fixed my boys.
Now I buy the Noble feed with the AC in it.


----------

